# Guardians Of The Galaxy Vol.2



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 19, 2016)

The first of the 3 MCU movies coming next year. The first GOTG movie was great, so definitely looking forward to this.


----------



## setsuna7 (Oct 20, 2016)

Kurt Russell man, Kurt Russell.. nuff said


----------



## wankerness (Oct 20, 2016)

setsuna7 said:


> Kurt Russell man, Kurt Russell.. nuff said



It will be at least as good as Art of the Steal?


----------



## marcwormjim (May 7, 2017)

Saw this Thursday. It's an entire movie of Kurt Russell sucking his gut in, and there are a few distracting shots of lip makeup needing to be touched up.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 7, 2017)

saw it on friday, really enjoyed it overall. Pretty sure it was funnier than the 1st one too, which is a huge plus in my book.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 7, 2017)

I saw it friday and thought it was great. It really captured the tone of the first one, had more jokes and delt with more of the cosmic characters which are really my favorite stuff that marvel had done in the books for years.

If you liked the first one, you will probably like this one.


----------



## chopeth (May 8, 2017)

I also saw it last Friday. I'm not disappointed but obviously a bit worse than the first, which was perfect. I found a few stupid/unnecessary jokes in the 2nd volume that made me blush, and the film pace is great again except for the end, too much cheese.


----------



## A-Branger (May 8, 2017)

saw it, I though it was awesome. I also re-watched the first one after and I kinda liked the tone/action of the first one a bit more

still great movie


----------



## setsuna7 (May 8, 2017)

Saw it on opening night. Seeing a fellow countrymen(woman, in this case) in Hollywood movie made my day as well(albeit it was just a cameo). Plus Bautista killed it this time around!!!


----------



## extendedsolo (May 8, 2017)

chopeth said:


> I also saw it last Friday. I'm not disappointed but obviously a bit worse than the first, which was perfect. I found a few stupid/unnecessary jokes in the 2nd volume that made me blush, and the film pace is great again except for the end, too much cheese.



I thought the first one had a lot of cheese, but realized it's a family/kids movie so why would I expect anything else?


----------



## chopeth (May 8, 2017)

extendedsolo said:


> I thought the first one had a lot of cheese, but realized it's a family/kids movie so why would I expect anything else?



Not so sure it is entirely a "kids movie" but anyway I felt the cheese in the first was better justified


----------



## wankerness (May 8, 2017)

The first was definitely not perfect, the third act turned into a bunch of spaceships shooting each other and a bland villain no one remembers trying to tie it into the larger marvel universe with the stupid stone. It still LOOKED good during the third act, but it got farther away from the good aspects of it, even if it still had some good moments (such as the ultimate defeat of the baddie). I still haven't seen this one, but I've heard it actually keeps focused on the characters throughout instead of feeling like the studio mandated a bunch of big explosions and MCU tie-ins.


----------



## bostjan (May 8, 2017)

I took the kids to see it. Everyone liked it. I wouldn't say it's breaking any new ground, really - it's like Marvel has found their wheelhouse and are sticking to it with this movie. Same characters as the first one, and it seems like there has been a little tiny bit of character development in between, but not much. I thought Marvel did a good job with the character development throughout this movie, though. The action was satisfying, and the humour was pretty classic - maybe a little corny at times, but satisfying.

So, that's Marvel's game plan, I think: Take characters from the comics and represent them reasonably well on screen. Add jokes. Place the entire existence of the world/galaxy/universe/multiverse/omniverse in peril. Add more jokes. Action sequences. Jokes. CGI and jokes.

The end result is a pretty satisfying movie. Satisfying like meat and potatoes. Not a lot of unique flavour, though, to be honest, since it seems like these movies follow a fairly strict formula. But it's a good formula and it works.

Here are some potential plot holes I've been pondering, though (spoiler heavy):



Spoiler



1. Why did Yandu have to die? Doesn't Starlord have that mask he can activate to breath in space?! Also, doesn't Starlord have the ability to fly with his special boots? What happened to them? Did they all run out of power or something?

2. Why does Ego age? He is all powerful, so he can take any form he wants. "He ages while he's away from his planet." is not sufficient for me, because he is the planet, and the human form is just a creation of the planet, not himself. I think it was just to save money on special effects, but they could have made 1980 Ego older and avoided the problem just the same. I mean, hologram Tupac doesn't age...

3. Why is Nebula caught stealing batteries in the first place. It seems like a really dumb thing for her to do. I would have scratched my head less if they had just left her presence there mysterious.

4. If the film is set in parallel with the Avengers film, why is there no mention in that film about a gigantic space ooze engulfing much of planet Earth?!


----------



## extendedsolo (May 8, 2017)

wankerness said:


> The first was definitely not perfect, the third act turned into a bunch of spaceships shooting each other and a bland villain no one remembers trying to tie it into the larger marvel universe with the stupid stone. It still LOOKED good during the third act, but it got farther away from the good aspects of it, even if it still had some good moments (such as the ultimate defeat of the baddie). I still haven't seen this one, but I've heard it actually keeps focused on the characters throughout instead of feeling like the studio mandated a bunch of big explosions and MCU tie-ins.



The villain reminds me of nergal from behemoth.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 9, 2017)

bostjan said:


> I took the kids to see it. Everyone liked it. I wouldn't say it's breaking any new ground, really - it's like Marvel has found their wheelhouse and are sticking to it with this movie. Same characters as the first one, and it seems like there has been a little tiny bit of character development in between, but not much. I thought Marvel did a good job with the character development throughout this movie, though. The action was satisfying, and the humour was pretty classic - maybe a little corny at times, but satisfying.
> 
> So, that's Marvel's game plan, I think: Take characters from the comics and represent them reasonably well on screen. Add jokes. Place the entire existence of the world/galaxy/universe/multiverse/omniverse in peril. Add more jokes. Action sequences. Jokes. CGI and jokes.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



1. all of his stuff got broken by ego, I distinctly remember seeing his mask get broken during the fight, same with his jetboots. 
2. suspension of disbelief/ didn't want to spend $$ on prosthetics/makeup/CGI making him look younger the whole movie 
3. Likely the same reason rocket stole them- they're worth A looot of $$
4. the ooze was an isolated event in a small town in missouri, I'd think they didn't hear about it in time to do anything, though maybe they'd help with the aftermath. Also, the fight between Peter and Ego may have lasted a while on screen but in movie time was likely only a few minutes, hence why the Avengers didn't respond to the ooze. Also, only thor and iron man are capable of covering the distance between NY and Missouri quickly enough to even respond (there are no quinjets in this universe iirc, plus war machine is still broken).


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 9, 2017)

Absolutely enjoyed it. Slow in some parts but it was made up for in the last act.


----------



## bostjan (May 9, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I must have missed part of the battle.



Spoiler



2. Suspension of disbelief has boundaries. Like I said, make him old for the whole movie. It makes more sense.
3. Rocket stole them to be a turd. Nebula isn't motivated by greed, she's singularly motivated by revenge, anyway.
4. GotG2 was set in 2014. Also, it clearly shows mass devastation. How could a giant blob of space ooze explode all over Missouri, killing hundreds or thousands or more, and no one ever mention it in the other movies? Also, what happens to the ooze after Ego is destroyed? It just shows it cooling off as if it hardens.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 9, 2017)

bostjan said:


> I must have missed part of the battle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Rocket also stole them for their monetary value. He even states how much they're worth. His love for money is easily followed from the first movie. Also, Nebula isn't motivated by greed, but again the monetary value comes into play. With that kind of money, she can buy a ship or some sort of transportation to get to other places on her own, especially since she may or may not still have a bounty on her head. Also, the fact that she's had many parts replaced on her due to her failure to beat Gamora, and they certainly didn't shy away from that fact, she may attempt to have the ones Thanos put on her removed and replaced with organic body parts.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 11, 2017)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Rocket also stole them for their monetary value. He even states how much they're worth. His love for money is easily followed from the first movie. Also, Nebula isn't motivated by greed, but again the monetary value comes into play. With that kind of money, she can buy a ship or some sort of transportation to get to other places on her own, especially since she may or may not still have a bounty on her head. Also, the fact that she's had many parts replaced on her due to her failure to beat Gamora, and they certainly didn't shy away from that fact, she may attempt to have the ones Thanos put on her removed and replaced with organic body parts.



^This.


----------



## mongey (May 14, 2017)

saw it Saturday. I liked it . Think they def went for the cheap laughs,esp with drax and baby groot , but it was fun 

I'd put it almost on par with the first one


----------



## mcleanab (May 14, 2017)

I left a little disappointed...

I thought the first one was incredible... unapologetic, went hard and just told the story well... this one seemed a little slow, the jokes lingered a bit too long (although some were really funny), and I thought there was plenty of depth they didn't explore involving lots of cosmic entities which would have been awesome...

But, yes, fun nonetheless...


----------



## marcwormjim (May 14, 2017)

I'd say there's much fat to be trimmed. I saw it in IMAX 3D, opening night, and it's one of the only "good" Marvel films where the thought of seeing it again hasn't crossed my mind. It's a sci-fi space action movie, but ignore the window dressing and it's just a series of formulaic jokes driven by beats, rather than punchlines (only some of which pay off). You can watch the movie dubbed in any language and know exactly when Disney wants you to laugh. 

As fun as it was to watch once, there's no nourishment to be found in a PG-13 summer blockbuster sequel that's been focus-grouped to sleep. I felt like I should be eating McDonald's while watching it.


----------



## wankerness (May 16, 2017)

This is about the only one of these movies that WASN'T focus-grouped to death. There's only one writer, which I think is a first with these things. Usually there are multiple waves of writers to ensure it fits in the house style and all the jokes are in the right places.


----------



## marcwormjim (May 17, 2017)

Punch-ups aren't necessarily credited, and Gunn and Perleman's dual-writing was credited in 20-foot letters (as well as on the google). I enjoyed the film, but I'm not going to pretend any 9 digit-budgeted summer Disney blockbuster is going against the stream. Nonetheless, it's in the top-5 MCU films I've seen, and I hope Gunn and the other MCU directors aspire to top it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 17, 2017)

One thing I like about James Gunn is that everything he's done (not sure about the Scooby Doo movies) has an auteur driven spirit to them. That includes Lollipop Chainsaw (albeit shared with another auteur figure). The 2 Gardians films are no exception. 

If I were to find a flaw in Vol 2, it's the "sloppy seconds" notion: that there's no longer a sense of wonder that the first movie gave. Gunn is well aware of this, which is why Vol 2 is so character driven it becomes a much smaller scale (among the smallest in the MCU canon) and much more personal as a result. It was the only logical path to go, either that or go on a world building exposition that became a misstep for some MCU sequels (points the finger at Iron Man 2 and Thor 2). 

...okay there's a ton of obscure references here too, but you're fine to ignore them here just like the first. 

I will say that the villain here is among the better (if not one of the best) in the MCU. 

And for all the abundant jokes and comedy used, there's a surprising amount of dark themes undercurrent, which is interesting how Disney let Gunn and co get away with it all.


----------

